# Any information about Grumman Boats?



## russ010 (Aug 6, 2008)

I think I've finally found the boat I'm looking for, but I haven't found any information whatsover on it.

It's a 17' Grumman Ultra Duck Boat. Year is unknown, but it comes on a trailer. He's asking $1200... is this a good buy?


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a nice deep boat. I have never heard of them but here are a couple of links I found on them...

https://www.marathonboat.com/grummanboats.asp

https://www.iboats.com/Grumman_Boats__Ultra/bp/33br1210s10286


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 6, 2008)

This follows the same story as many of the riveted aluminum boats. 
After the war, the demand for planes had gone down significantly, so many of the aircraft manufactures started making riveted aluminum boats. Northrup Grumman was one of those. Sometime later down the line OMC bought them, as well as Sea Nymph, Lowe, and a few others, so the later model Grummans should be a close match to the equivalent Lowe. And, the Sea Nymph name is still used by Lowe. Grumman finally went under back in 1998, when OMC had to start letting their companies go, as they were dying. OMC went bankrupt in either 1999 or 2000, and Lowe is continuing to make the boats. 

I have had 2 Grumman 17 foot canoes from probably the late 50s or early 60s, and one 1997 Grumman 12 foot vee (equivalent to the Lowe Sea Nymph series). Solid, well built, American made boats. 

You could do quite a bit with that 17 foot boat. He isn't too far off of reasonable with that either. Seeing as I am so close, if I had any money in my pocket, you might have to fight me for it, as I would want that, to start my center console rig. But, I don't, so you don't have to worry. See if you could haggle him down a bit, but I don't think him staying steadfast would make me walk, if I was looking for that boat.

That trailer is a Shorelander trailer. My 12 foot Grumman came on one of those, which I sold, since I had a trailer that fit the boat better out back (that one was just to big for a 12 footer). The thing is, the trailer only has a 700 pound capacity. If you are going to be doing a lot of mods, you may want to pick up a slightly larger trailer. I sold mine for 325, and I think the guy turned around and listed it for 550 (he was actually buying the boat we were selling, but decided to buy the trailer, which we had listed separately, as well) So you could definitely pick up a better trailer for not much more than what you could sell that for.

As a matter of fact, there is a guy on GON looking for a trailer for a 14 footer right now. I do see good trailers pop up for under 450 on craigslist and GON quite often.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Seems G3 beat me to it. My memory of the company history is a little off it seems. Didn't realize they were made under the marathon name.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 6, 2008)

ok, a little more info.. it's a 93 model. But when I looked at iboats.com (link above) there is only a 16' & 18' Ultra... I can't find pictures of them anywhere, so I don't know the difference between the Ultra and the Ultra Ranger. But the sticker on the boat does say Grumman Ultra, and then something in small letters superscripted beside Ultra... probably tm (trade mark)


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice rig! 8)


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice :lol:


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 6, 2008)

Would sure make a nice project! I don't think $12K is a steal....but it isn't robbery either. I'd try & get it down to $1K or maybe alittle less. ...but it's value is what it's worth to you.
Do you want it bad enough to pay $12K for it? If so, then I say go for it :wink: 

ST


----------



## russ010 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I was trying to find out as much info as I could... I want to buy a boat, but I don't want to buy a boat that is going to kill the clutch in my truck by its' weight. If it is indeed a 93model, then it weighs between 250-275lbs unloaded.

Is that right? I would have thought a boat this size would weigh more than that...


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2008)

The weight seems average. It is a nice deep boat. $1k with the trailer is what I would go for it. Its a killer project boat!


----------



## russ010 (Aug 7, 2008)

HOLY CRAP JIM! now you'll know when I'm slacking off at work with that IP Address locator... kinda scary!


----------



## shadow (Aug 7, 2008)

If you duck hunt at all that is a sweet boat


----------



## russ010 (Aug 7, 2008)

the only ducks I kill are saltine quackers....


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2008)

russ010 said:


> HOLY CRAP JIM! now you'll know when I'm slacking off at work with that IP Address locator... kinda scary!




I cant see it, only you can see it....seriously. Everyone sees their own.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 7, 2008)

russ010 said:


> the only ducks I kill are saltine quackers....


Now that is one of the corniest jokes I have heard in a bit, yet it is still remotely funny.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 7, 2008)

Jim - I'm not worried about anybody seeing my IP... doesn't bother me. I've got insurance on my comps and if something happens to it, I welcome it... it gets me a new computer.

Bassboy - i'm full of corny stuff... just never know it until someone tells me and I have to think about it. Then again, I have to act corny to keep my niece laughing...


----------

